# Won’t eat meats yet



## K Michelle (Nov 17, 2018)

My 4 month old red tegu will only eat Dubias and super worms when will she start eating ground turkey, chicken hearts and pinky or hopper mice?


----------



## Zyn (Nov 17, 2018)

She should be eating them now my baby ate pinks and ground turkey at a week old. Try adding some fish scent to it


----------



## K Michelle (Nov 17, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Perhaps, it's the lack of movement that's the turn-off. Shake from end of long forceps.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 21, 2018)

Alpha wouldn't touch anything but insects at that age I'm sure once your gu is a bit bigger and older it will eat meat just keep trying.


----------

